# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Ammortamento primo esercizio

## Fn7

Redazione bilancio d'esercizio: 
Le aliquote di ammortamento relative al primo anno d'attività devono essere obbligatoriamente o facoltativamente dimezzate? 
Bisogna, inoltre, rapportare ad anno?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Civilistica,ente e' obbligatorio. La norma fiscale prevede la applicazione alla metà, per cui diciamo che se segui questa strada sei nel giusto.

----------


## Fn7

> Civilistica,ente e' obbligatorio. La norma fiscale prevede la applicazione alla metà, per cui diciamo che se segui questa strada sei nel giusto.

  Oltre ad applicare la metà dell'aliquota (nel primo anno di acquisto del bene) bisogna anche rapportare ad anno?
Es. Bene acquistato il 30/06 soggetto ad aliquota del 20% sarà soggetto (per il primo anno) ad aliquota del 5%? 10/2 rapportato ad anno = 5%

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Oltre ad applicare la metà dell'aliquota (nel primo anno di acquisto del bene) bisogna anche rapportare ad anno?
> Es. Bene acquistato il 30/06 soggetto ad aliquota del 20% sarà soggetto (per il primo anno) ad aliquota del 5%? 10/2 rapportato ad anno = 5%

  Risposta negativa.

----------


## Fn7

> Risposta negativa.

  L'art. 110 TUIR recita al comma 5: "_I proventi determinati a norma dell'articolo 90 e i componenti negativi di cui ai commi 1 e 6 dell'articolo 102, agli articoli 104e 106 e ai commi 1 e 2 dell'articolo 107 sono ragguagliati alla durata dell'esercizio se questa è inferiore o superiore a dodici mesi_". 
Ho la facoltà comunque di non applicare tale norma? Comunque, essendo primo anno di entrata in funzione del bene dovrei dimezzare l'aliquota ordinaria?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho la facoltà comunque di non applicare tale norma? Comunque, essendo primo anno di entrata in funzione del bene dovrei dimezzare l'aliquota ordinaria?

  Non solo ne hai facoltà, ma un preciso obbligo, derivante dal fatto che quando si fanno gli ammortamenti si guarda prima il codice civile, e solo dopo il Tuir (ma solo per determinare le imposte).

----------


## Fn7

> Non solo ne hai facoltà, ma un preciso obbligo, derivante dal fatto che quando si fanno gli ammortamenti si guarda prima il codice civile, e solo dopo il Tuir (ma solo per determinare le imposte).

  Grazie Danilo,
quindi, essendo il primo anno di entrata in funzione, utilizzerò esclusivamente aliquota dimezzata senza fare riferimento a periodo infrannuale?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie Danilo,
> quindi, essendo il primo anno di entrata in funzione, utilizzerò esclusivamente aliquota dimezzata senza fare riferimento a periodo infrannuale?

  Esattamente.

----------


## Fn7

> Esattamente.

  Sia civilisticamente che fiscalmente.  
Ci sarebbe così coincidenza tra le due aliquote.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sia civilisticamente che fiscalmente.  
> Ci sarebbe così coincidenza tra le due aliquote.

  Civilisticamente è sicuramente ok il 50%. Noi stiamo parlando di bilancio, quindi il fiscale interessa solo per le imposte.
Fiscalmente, occorre "sposare" il comma 2 del 102 con il 110 da te citato: verificata la significatività della differenza in valore assoluto, procederei ad applicare l'uno o l'altro.

----------


## shailendra

> L'art. 110 TUIR recita al comma 5: "_I proventi determinati a norma dell'articolo 90 e i componenti negativi di cui ai commi 1 e 6 dell'articolo 102, agli articoli 104e 106 e ai commi 1 e 2 dell'articolo 107 sono ragguagliati alla durata dell'esercizio se questa è inferiore o superiore a dodici mesi_". 
> Ho la facoltà comunque di non applicare tale norma? Comunque, essendo primo anno di entrata in funzione del bene dovrei dimezzare l'aliquota ordinaria?

  Questa norma si applica solo in caso di società costituite nell'anno, e quindi con periodo inferiore ai 12 mesi. In questo caso l'aliquota, oltre a essere dimezzata, va rapportata al numero di giorni di vita della società. NOn riguarda per niente i beni acquisiti in corso d'anno da ditte già esistenti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Grazie, shailendra!

----------


## Fn7

> Questa norma si applica solo in caso di società costituite nell'anno, e quindi con periodo inferiore ai 12 mesi. In questo caso l'aliquota, oltre a essere dimezzata, va rapportata al numero di giorni di vita della società. NOn riguarda per niente i beni acquisiti in corso d'anno da ditte già esistenti

  Shailendra e Danilo,
mi sarò spiegato male. Espongo in sintesi. 
Azienda costituita in corso d'anno: (marzo 2013).
Cespiti acquisiti ed utilizzati nell'anno. Aliquota ordinaria (es.) 20% 
Dal punto di vista civilistico dovrei dimezzare l'aliquota al 31.12.2013? (10%)
Dal punto di vista fiscale?  
Secondo quali riferimenti normativi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Shailendra e Danilo,
> mi sarò spiegato male. Espongo in sintesi. 
> Azienda costituita in corso d'anno: (marzo 2013).
> Cespiti acquisiti ed utilizzati nell'anno. Aliquota ordinaria (es.) 20% 
> Dal punto di vista civilistico dovrei dimezzare l'aliquota al 31.12.2013? (10%)
> Dal punto di vista fiscale?  
> Secondo quali riferimenti normativi?

  
Francesco, per me la risposta resta quella che ti ho dato.

----------


## Fn7

> Questa norma si applica solo in caso di società costituite nell'anno, e quindi con periodo inferiore ai 12 mesi. In questo caso l'aliquota, oltre a essere dimezzata, va rapportata al numero di giorni di vita della società. NOn riguarda per niente i beni acquisiti in corso d'anno da ditte già esistenti

  danilo sciuto:
Grazie, shailendra!

----------


## Fn7

> Francesco, per me la risposta resta quella che ti ho dato.

  Danilo,
però Shailendra ha detto una cosa diversa da quella che stavamo dicendo noi. Dice che in caso di costituzione in corso d'anno, l'aliquota oltre ad essere dimezzata va rapportata.  
Io pensavo di poter dimezzare l'aliquota senza rapportarla ad anno. Ad esempio, se l'azienda è costituita a Giugno l'aliquota del 20% diventerebbe del 5% con notevole abbattimento del costo fiscale.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Danilo,
> però Shailendra ha detto una cosa diversa da quella che stavamo dicendo noi. Dice che in caso di costituzione in corso d'anno, l'aliquota oltre ad essere dimezzata va rapportata.  
> Io pensavo di poter dimezzare l'aliquota senza rapportarla ad anno. Ad esempio, se l'azienda è costituita a Giugno l'aliquota del 20% diventerebbe del 5% con notevole abbattimento del costo fiscale.

  Per questo l'ho ringraziato. Ha detto una cosa che avevo dimenticato. Il ragguaglio ad anno vale solo in caso di durata dell'esercizio diversa dai dodici mesi.

----------


## Fn7

> Per questo l'ho ringraziato. Ha detto una cosa che avevo dimenticato. Il ragguaglio ad anno vale solo in caso di durata dell'esercizio diversa dai dodici mesi.

  Quindi nel mio caso (costituzione nel mese di marzo) dovrò ragguagliare l'aliquota ad anno dopo averla dimezzata?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi nel mio caso (costituzione nel mese di marzo) dovrò ragguagliare l'aliquota ad anno dopo averla dimezzata?

  Esattamente.

----------


## Fn7

> Esattamente.

  Mi puoi illuminare con un esempio, Danilo? 
Poi non avrò una sfasatura?

----------


## Fn7

Inoltre, dimezzando due volte l'aliquota, l'utile aumenterà a dismisura.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi puoi illuminare con un esempio, Danilo? 
> Poi non avrò una sfasatura?

  Cespite 100, acquistato il 1* ottobre, ammortizzi 25, non 50.

----------


## shailendra

> Quindi nel mio caso (costituzione nel mese di marzo) dovrò ragguagliare l'aliquota ad anno dopo averla dimezzata?

  Esempio: bene del valore di 1000 uro; aliquota del 12%: Se ti sei costituito il 15 marzo l'aliquota sarà: prima si appllica la solita riduzione del 50%, pertanto 6%; poi si ragguaglia a giorni, pertanto siccome i giorni del tuo esercizio sono 290, farai 6%/365x290= 4,76% che darà l'aliquota da appllicare. Il mio software lo fa in automatico, prova a vedere se anche il tuo ha questa funzionalità

----------


## shailendra

> Inoltre, dimezzando due volte l'aliquota, l'utile aumenterà a dismisura.

  Beh, di solito il primo esercizio il problema non è quello dell'utile, ma della perdita. Almeno, per le ditte che seguo io, non so le tue. E comunque, anche l'utile è ovviamente stato ottenuto solo per i giorni di apertura dell'attività

----------


## Fn7

> Beh, di solito il primo esercizio il problema non è quello dell'utile, ma della perdita. Almeno, per le ditte che seguo io, non so le tue. E comunque, anche l'utile è ovviamente stato ottenuto solo per i giorni di apertura dell'attività

  Quindi, correggimi se sbaglio, seguendo l'aspetto puramente fiscale (applicazione delle aliquote ministeriali con dimezzamento primo anno e rapporto ai giorni) anche in ambito civile, farò cosa buona e giusta?

----------


## Fn7

Ho provveduto a predisporre il bilancio d'esercizio. Gli ammortamenti, essendo primo anno d'attività, sono stati dimezzati e ragguagliati ad anno. Questa procedura l'ho utilizzata anche per le immobilizzazioni immateriali. Ho sbagliato? Non vorrei dover rifare il lavoro da capo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho provveduto a predisporre il bilancio d'esercizio. Gli ammortamenti, essendo primo anno d'attività, sono stati dimezzati e ragguagliati ad anno. Questa procedura l'ho utilizzata anche per le immobilizzazioni immateriali. Ho sbagliato? Non vorrei dover rifare il lavoro da capo.

  Prima di rifare il bilancio, verifica di che importi parliamo.

----------


## LIGABUE

Una domanda: se in relazione al primo esercizio un precedente consulente non aveva dimezzato l'aliquota di ammortamento, come posso procedere ora, al terzo anno?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Una domanda: se in relazione al primo esercizio un precedente consulente non aveva dimezzato l'aliquota di ammortamento, come posso procedere ora, al terzo anno?

  È' un problema civilistico, oppure solo fiscale?

----------


## LIGABUE

Entrambe le cose.

----------

